# Stop-start push button sticking



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Following a messy trip to the beach with two dogs, the stop-start button is now sticking. I'm pretty sure there is some sand lodged underneath it. Is there any safe way to clean this out? I could probably get something underneath the lip of the button but am paranoid about breaking it and not being able to start the car (when it sticks badly, I can't start the car but this has been short-lived so far).

Any advice very gratefully received! Thank you!


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Maybe try a can of compressed air with a straw and give it a blast with that? Might dislodge whatever's causing it.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you - I was actually trying just that with some compressed air (that recently fixed a sticking key on my laptop). It may have worked ... time will tell but the crunching sound has gone and it seems fine now! Maybe a useful fix, as trying to get the button out seems a horrid task from the few reports I've found on the web.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm sure the actual switch will be sealed from the elements, so whatever you spray it with will not cause a problem.
No need to try & remove the push button.
Hoggy.


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank goodness! Looks like major surgery that even Audi struggle with if you go down the centre console removal route.

I managed to lever it up a bit with a finger nail then used a nail file with a fine cloth around it (to avoid scratches) to allow some compressed air down the sides ... seems to have worked. Scary moment but seems a bit of a design flaw if dirt can get in so easily. It was a very messy trip to the beach though ... I will be more careful in future!


----------



## Dogbower (Nov 6, 2018)

Had a sticky button recently, used some silicone spray and all's good now.

Stuart


----------

